# Leeds



## mwgdrwg (Mar 22, 2008)

I am in Leeds for a week at the beginning of next month. Not been there for a decade...anything worth seeing?


----------



## matp (Mar 22, 2008)

Yorkshire sculpture park is ace - bit of a drive out though

What sort of stuff you into? Outdoorsy? Pubs and bars?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 22, 2008)

Well, I will be busy till 4:30 every day...so I'm thinking cool bars, and any gallery/museum type places that may still be open after 4:30.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 26, 2008)

Come on...surely there must be something to see and do!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 26, 2008)

There isn't.


----------



## matp (Mar 27, 2008)

I recently went to Sandinista which was cool and has a late license, good music. Joseph's Well has live bands but is a bit on the wan now.

Err, all down the calls is quite nice - there's loads of bars down there - all playing 'trendy' alternative music - 10 years ago they were all playing 'trendy' dance music 

Lower Briggate has some ok bars too.

Good record shop - Crash records on The Headrow

Photography Museum 20 mins drive away in Bradford - has a Bresson exhibition on at the moment and has a good cinema

Ilkley is nice drive - smallish town with access to the moors and nice walks.

York is good for a day trip. Bit touristey and twee, but I lived there for a while and got to like it a lot.

Err...someone from Leeds help me out here


----------



## free spirit (Mar 27, 2008)

matp said:


> Err...someone from Leeds help me out here


erm well I'm from leeds and here at the moment, but I've not been out midweek in leeds center since 6th form which was a long time ago.

actually if you've got some work colleagues to go out with that you're not too sure about just sitting round a pub table with, you could try the elbow rooms (kinda halfway between the station and the corn exchange then go right under the railway for a block and it's on your left). It's a decent 2 floor open plan pool hall come bar come club - the utah saints run their sugarbeat club their on saturdays, and it's owned by back to basics (leeds house club). Proper full size pool tables, about 10 of them, and will either have djs on or decent music.

north bar's meant to be a decent bar (i've been a couple of times but not for years) across the other side of town near discoteque (gatecrashers club).

erm, bars behind the corn exchange are fun at weekends, not sure about in the week, but head over that way and you should find some decent ones.

dunno really other than that


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 27, 2008)

Go to "Little Tokyo" in Central Road (near the Corn Exchange) for good affordable Japanese food. Inside they've got a waterfall and a bit of a river running through it and table tops at floor level so it's certainly a different eating experience! Open all the time as well.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 27, 2008)

They've just refurbed the City Art gallery and, in the process, uncovered a fantastic late Victorian tiled hall that was hidden since about 1905 - if you go at 4.30 you should just about be able to catch it (and it's free) - good selection of British Impressionist pictures as well. I love wondering round there slightly stoned!


----------



## dessiato (Mar 27, 2008)

mwgdrwg said:


> I am in Leeds for a week at the beginning of next month. Not been there for a decade...anything worth seeing?



No, go to Harvey Nicks, juice bar. I can't think of anything at all in Leeds worth bothering with, but I haven't been for a while.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 27, 2008)

kirkstall abbey in kirkstall, tropical world/ roundhay park in roundhay... errrrr.....


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 29, 2008)

Er....there's a very ornate Victorian glass and enamel bar, somewhere up near, but south of, the headrow.

Not being very helpful, but it is famous and worth a visit. As is the Henry Moore gallery, and the Corn Exchange. Just wandering around the Victorian arcades - the posh ones and the fruit and veg ones - is well worth an hour or two.


----------



## Vash (Mar 29, 2008)

I was in leeds a couple of times, theres this guy who plays the saxophone in the street thats worth seeing.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 31, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> Er....there's a very ornate Victorian glass and enamel bar, somewhere up near, but south of, the headrow.
> 
> Not being very helpful, but it is famous and worth a visit. As is the Henry Moore gallery, and the Corn Exchange. Just wandering around the Victorian arcades - the posh ones and the fruit and veg ones - is well worth an hour or two.




That'll be "The Victoria Hotel" behind the city hall - great beer and lovely interior!


----------



## free spirit (Apr 1, 2008)

*wtf - sunderland voted best nightlife in the north*

bollocks, wrong thread


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 1, 2008)

seeformiles said:


> That'll be "The Victoria Hotel" behind the city hall - great beer and lovely interior!



Went last night and had a decent pint there


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 1, 2008)

Drinks: The Adelphi, Whitelocks amongst many.


----------

